# upholstery thread



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

In my fanny pack one of the things in it beside a small tin of hooks and sinkers i carry a spool of upholstery thread it takes about 15 lbs to break it so i use that for fishing line and it goes good with the needles i carry in the pack too--just like the old days when all we had was that black nylon line to fish just cut a sapling and fish---just thought i would pass this on


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

sounds good. bet it wraps and folds better than the fish line. that stuff is slippery.
Do you carry a whole spool or is it more like a bobbin's worth?

anybody notice how much thread ( good thread) and needles cost now? geesh


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> sounds good. bet it wraps and folds better than the fish line. that stuff is slippery.
> Do you carry a whole spool or is it more like a bobbin's worth?
> 
> anybody notice how much thread ( good thread) and needles cost now? geesh


This is why I try to buy a few extra spools when I see it on sale or I have coupons for Joann's.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

That is what I use for fixing clothes, straps, etc. have had very good luck with it and there are indeed many uses so I always try to have some with me. Has even saved people in an embarrassing wardrobe malfunction situation.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a 1000 ft. spool of imitation Sinew that I use for every thing. It is very strong, can be rolled into round pieces, spliced, split into smaller pieces, or using a reverse twist, makes a very good Bow String. It can be used to mend clothing, fish line, snares, lashing and many other uses and it wont deteriorate. Check it out at "Crazy Crow Trading Post. com".


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

genevieve i carry 2 spools in my fanny pack and each is 150 yrds.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

marlas1too said:


> genevieve i carry 2 spools in my fanny pack and each is 150 yrds.


good to know :2thumb:


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Para cord and hooks are also a good fishing tool to catch the bigger fish also para cord bas many other uses


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

true parrcord is usefull but catching even small fish in a survivle situation. you will catch more small than big fish JMHO


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I think I'd rather keep the paracord for other uses and use the thread or fishing line for fishing.
The cord could be more useful as snares and lashing a lean-to together and such


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> I think I'd rather keep the paracord for other uses and use the thread or fishing line for fishing.
> The cord could be more useful as snares and lashing a lean-to together and such


Upholstery thread is a new one for me, but I agree that it is better for fishing & sewing. It is small, lightweight, so space will not be a problem.
550 is great for other thing.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have one of these kits. Ace hardware carries the kit and spare needles and thread. If your local Ace does not, all the extras can be ordered. They have different type and weights of threads. They also have the different needles you will need. 
IMO this is a can't do without prep. A lot of the things we have as preps are heavy duty. This will help you keep them mended and allow you to add on things and stuff. They are also a must for repairing your boots, belts, tack......whatever.
http://www.speedystitcher.com/speedy-stitcher-products/


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Also. I see folks mentioning paracord. Paracord does have it's place. Something ya'll may want to consider is 1/8th solid braid nylon rope. I use it for shoestrings and such. It holds up better than paracord as shoelaces.
You can buy a 1000 ft. roll for under a $100. much cheaper than shoestrings.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

JustCliff said:


> I have one of these kits. Ace hardware carries the kit and spare needles and thread. If your local Ace does not, all the extras can be ordered. They have different type and weights of threads. They also have the different needles you will need.
> IMO this is a can't do without prep. A lot of the things we have as preps are heavy duty. This will help you keep them mended and allow you to add on things and stuff. They are also a must for repairing your boots, belts, tack......whatever.
> http://www.speedystitcher.com/speedy-stitcher-products/


I have one of these, it works well.
I did not get it from Ace.


----------

